# Happy St. Patrick's Day



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I just wanted to take a minute to wish everyone a happy and safe St. Patty's Day. :t:

Erin Go Bragh


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

:t: int:Happy St. Patrick's Dayint: :t:


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Indeed, Tis a fine day for the wearin' o' the green!!!*​
Happy St. Patrick's day to all and a very Happy Evacuation Day to those in Suffolk County.

To those lucky enough to work today, be careful, it is after all "Amateur Day/Night" and all the assholes will be drinking just for the sake of drinking.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Paddy, the famous Irishman, is driving home after downing a few at the local pub. He turns a corner and much to his horror he sees a tree in the middle of the road. He swerves to avoid it and almost too late realizes that there is yet another tree directly in his path. He swerves again and discovers that his drive home has turned into a slalom course, causing him to veer from side to side to avoid all the trees. Moments later he hears the sound of a police siren and brings his car to a stop. The officer approaches Paddy's car and asks him what on earth he was doing. Paddy tells his story of the trees in the road when the officer stops him mid sentence and says. 
"Fer crissakes, Paddy, that's yer air freshener!"*


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Happy Saint Patricks Day!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*"I've Lost Me Luggage"

An Irishman arrived at J.F.K. Airport and wandered around the terminal with tears streaming down his cheeks. An airline employee asked him if he was already homesick.

"No," replied the Irishman "I've lost all me luggage!"

"How'd that happen?"

"The cork fell out!" said the Irishman.

*****************************************************

"Water to Wine"

An Irish priest is driving down to New York and gets stopped for speeding in Connecticut.

The state trooper smells alcohol on the priest's breath and then sees an empty wine bottle on the floor of the car. He says, "Sir, have you been drinking?"

"Just water," says the priest.

The trooper says, "Then why do I smell wine?"

The priest looks at the bottle and says, "Good Lord! He's done it again!"

***********************************************

"The Brothel"

Two Irishmen were sitting at a pub having beer and watching the brothel across the street.

They saw a Baptist minister walk into the brothel, and one of them said, "Aye, 'tis a shame to see a man of the cloth goin' bad."

Then they saw a rabbi enter the brothel, and the other Irishman said, "Aye, 'tis a shame to see that the Jews are fallin' victim to temptation as well."

Then they see a catholic priest enter the brothel, and one of the Irishmen said, "What a terrible pity...one of the girls must be dying.

*************************************

Irish Cemetery

Three Irishmen, Paddy, Sean and Seamus, were stumbling home from the pub late one night and found themselves on the road which led past the old graveyard..

"Come have a look over here," says Paddy, "It's Michael O'Grady's grave, God bless his soul. He lived to the ripe old age of 87."

"That's nothing," says Sean, "here's one named Patrick O'Toole, it says here that he was 95 when he died."!

Just then, Seamus yells out, "Good God, here's a fella that got to be 145!"

"What was his name?" asks Paddy.

Seamus stumbles around a bit, awkwardly lights a match to see what else is written on the stone marker, and exclaims,

"Miles, from Dublin."

***************************************************

Irish Predicament

Drunk Ole Mulvihill (From the Northern Irish Clan) staggers into a Catholic Church, enters a confessional box, sits down but says nothing.

The Priest coughs a few times to get his attention but the Ole just sits there.

Finally, the Priest pounds three times on the wall.

The drunk mumbles, "ain't no use knockin, there's no paper on this side either."

***************************************************

Irish Last Request

Mary Clancy goes up to Father O'Grady's after his Sunday morning service, and she's in tears.

He says, "So what's bothering you, Mary my dear?"

She says, "Oh, Father, I've got terrible news. My husband passed away last night."

The priest says, "Oh, Mary, that's terrible. Tell me, did he have any last requests?"

She says, "That he did, Father..."

The priest says, "What did he ask, Mary?"

She says, "He said, 'Please Mary, put down that damn gun!' *


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

SLAUNTE!!!


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

*HAPPY ST. PATTY'S DAY TO ALL MY FELLOW DRUNKEN MICS!* :t: *HAVE A GREAT DAY!! *:lol:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Enjoy The Green Beer Day


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

> SLAUNTE!!!


I do believe you mean Slainte (accent over the a), which is the Gaelic word for Cheers!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Unfortunately Florida's never heard of Evacuation Day, so we had to work. Hope everyone has a safe and Happy St Patrick's Day!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Matchstick, 
You are correct on my misspelling, too much green beer, but, allow me to correct you on your interpretation. Slainte means in gaelic "good health" we of course stole it and meant "cheers".


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Pronounced Slon cha.


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day from the West Coast!!


----------

